# Griffin 25mm Top Airflow



## Reaper2JZ (5/5/16)

Hi Guys,

Im looking for the Griffin 25 with top airflow, preferably in black.

Been googling and trying to find but nothing.

Who can point me in the right direction?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapers Corner (5/5/16)

Hi 

We will be getting some in next week. 

www.vaperscorner.co.za

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RiaanRed (5/5/16)

Sir Vape has


----------



## Reaper2JZ (6/5/16)

Out of stock 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinndeep (12/5/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi
> 
> We will be getting some in next week.
> 
> www.vaperscorner.co.za


Have you received stock yet?


----------



## Vapers Corner (12/5/16)

Skinndeep said:


> Have you received stock yet?



Currently at customs. Working to get them released as I write this. 

Will update here when we have them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/5/16)

HI 

They have landed and available online: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skinndeep (13/5/16)

Just ordered one thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

